# I've Lurked Long Enough...



## Autumn_Brook (Jul 23, 2008)

So I finally decided to join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sooo hi I'm Autumn , I'm 20 years old , and I'm an Asst. manager at a clothing store (Lame but I'm hoping to upgrade jobs soon!)


I'm obsessed with makeup ,actually...I'm obsessed with all things beauty. Makeup , hair , nails whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


Browsing here I've learned some very helpful things from you ladies and hope to continue learning more!


----------



## brownubian (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to Specktra...I am a newbie myself! I love your name by the way!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Autumn, welcome


----------



## Autumn_Brook (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownubian* 

 
_Hi! Welcome to Specktra...I am a newbie myself! I love your name by the way!_

 

Aw thank you!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 24, 2008)

welcome =)


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 24, 2008)

A warm welcome to Specktra!


----------

